# 2010 Silver Lake Raptor Rally June 18-20



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Well the dates are picked for the 2010 RaptorSource.com/RaptorForum.com/silverlakeforum.com Raptor Rally at the Silver Lake Sand Dunes, Mears, MI.









Rally - June 18-20, 2010

We had a great turnout and a lot of fun last year with the first two Silver Lake Rallies and look to repeat that unofficial fun this year. Group rides and BBQ take place on Saturday, but usually a large number are at the dunes and riding Friday morning or midday. Sunday is usually reserved for return travel but some members stick around to ride.


Schedule

Friday
- 9:00am to close
- No group events. Many members will be there all day.

Saturday
- 10:00am - Group ride; assemble in the parking lot and then we'll ride for about an hour to an hour and a half.
- 12:00pm - Lunch; BBQ at the same place we met up for the group ride.
- 02:00pm - Assemble somewhere in the dunes for a group picture.
- Afternoon - Ride with other members, or go out by yourself. Staging area will be the same. Times vary according to need.

Sunday
- No group events, most will be headed home.


Donations are not required to attend of course, but they are appreciated. It will be used to help purchase food and beverages (non alcoholic only at Silver Lake) for the BBQ at the rally as well as other supplies. We plan to have a setup similar to the last rally complete with full size grill and large food table. Send Donations Via PayPal to [email protected] And make sure to note your paypal transaction SILVER LAKE.

All quads, bikes, UTVs, and buggies welcome!


----------

